# Some things work in egypt



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I use Linkdsl for my ISP and this morning no net thinking the worse ( last January ) after checking everything on my side I called them. Speaking in English I explained the guy replied that I've been down for 24 minutes and it will be around 20 minutes before your back online. Personally didn't believe him but after 15 minutes I was online. I consider that excellent service.
:ranger::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

yup, that is beautiful crazy Egypt for you, sometimes you get pleasantly surprised! other times you bite your fist!


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Totally agree, just more annoying that its 0.1% of things not 99.9%

Saaf


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

This place is getting too much like England for me, thats Three times on the trot now they have charged me the same for a loaf in Metro. Wheres the fun gone?

saaf


----------

